# creaking/cracking sound when I peddle hard



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

Randomly today after some slower AM riding, I hit a paved trail. Went about a mile and then got to a more hilly region. So I was forced to peddle much harder and even at one time stand up. My bike in general was very muddy, as the trails are a horror here in NY. When I stand up and peddle I notice a creaking sound. It only occurs upon revolution of the peddles and only when I stand. The sound is not there when im seated in the saddle. It also only occurs when I am pushing really hard. 


Its quite a way to the LBS, so what can this be? I cleaned everything and lubricated it tonight and will try to ride again tomorrow.


----------



## Cmiller (Mar 15, 2010)

What kind of peddles do you have? Cheaper platform peddles don't last very long under heavy use with a good sized rider...


----------



## stalker (Feb 25, 2010)

I would hazard a guess that it was just muck and dirt in your drive train. pushing hard on it will make things _tighter_, for want of a better word.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Pull out your BB clean it andthe threads inside the BB Shell (frame) and re-lube, re-install and you should be good to go for a few months. Or take to an LBS and they'll do it for yah!


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

ae111black said:


> Pull out your BB clean it andthe threads inside the BB Shell (frame) and re-lube, re-install and you should be good to go for a few months. Or take to an LBS and they'll do it for yah!


That's what it sounds like to me too.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

Cmiller said:


> What kind of peddles do you have? Cheaper platform peddles don't last very long under heavy use with a good sized rider...


Welgo cromoly platforms. Pretty sure they are the first on this list http://www.wellgo.com.tw/product.asp?category=bmx


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Peddle
Petal
Pedal

anyway... you probably got some grime in a pivot or the BB. Gently clean your bike off and tighten all the pivots. If you don't have pivots, then check your crank bolts. If they're tight you'll be best off pulling the BB, cleaning, relubing, and reinstalling. No lube on square taper spindles, lube on ISIS and other round shaped BBs.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

How often does one need to clean the BB? My last bike lasted 10 years without even a tuneup.


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

BeaverTail said:


> How often does one need to clean the BB? My last bike lasted 10 years without even a tuneup.


I think it all depends on how well you take care of your bike. Let the BB get muddy/wet and it will need some TLC in _much_ less than 10 years!


----------



## mhmacw (Mar 16, 2010)

tighten your crank arms


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

mhmacw said:


> tighten your crank arms


 I tightened everything down there, wasn't really loose, but some movement. Will see tomorrow.


----------



## Cmiller (Mar 15, 2010)

How much do you weigh? I weigh 235lbs and I blow platform pedals out pretty easy. Even to the point where they spin right off the shaft.

I've had my F5 for 3 weeks and the pedals are already starting to creak. Going to replace them this weekend hopefully.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

BeaverTail said:


> How often does one need to clean the BB? My last bike lasted 10 years without even a tuneup.


I need to do mine at least every 6 months


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

Cmiller said:


> How much do you weigh? I weigh 235lbs and I blow platform pedals out pretty easy. Even to the point where they spin right off the shaft.
> 
> I've had my F5 for 3 weeks and the pedals are already starting to creak. Going to replace them this weekend hopefully.


330lbs.


----------



## Cmiller (Mar 15, 2010)

BeaverTail said:


> 330lbs.


I wouldn't doubt that you're blowing your pedals out then. I jump my MTB a lot which doesn't help my pedals... But I can tell when they're gone and it sounds like what you described.

I've never actually had a bike where the BB made any noise at all.


----------



## siwilliams (Jul 23, 2009)

Check your pedals are tight...

I pi$$ed around with my crank arm for ages thinking that was the course of my problems. Would creak on hard up hills, sometimes disappearing for a while. Seemed to improve after tightening crank bolt (I took to carrying a long arm allan key with me on rides).

Turned out to be my left pedal had loosened a fraction. I swear that I had checked it earlier in my investigations.

If you do pull you BB apart, use plumbing tape when you replace it. Folks round here swear by it.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

Cmiller said:


> I wouldn't doubt that you're blowing your pedals out then. I jump my MTB a lot which doesn't help my pedals... But I can tell when they're gone and it sounds like what you described.
> 
> I've never actually had a bike where the BB made any noise at all.


what part of the pedal would make the noise? I once broke the spindle on a pedal and fell, it was such a horrible fall.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

A bearing or bushing might creak. Or a place where something is pressed into the pedal body and is being forced to move or deform by the force you're putting on it.


----------



## MikeyR (Apr 7, 2010)

actually I just bough a bike sunday and my pedals are creaking could someone tell me why


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

If you just bought the bike, take it to the LBS if you can. Other than that its likely the same problem im having.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Beaver, Mikey, pedals are an uncommon source of creaking noise. It does happen, but it's much more rare than all these posts are making it out to sound. 

Much more common is a BB or suspension pivot. Seatposts making creaking noises are far more common than pedals making noise in my experience. I think it's worth going over the bike and making sure everything is tight any time something makes noise. I've long ago adopted a noise=bad stance on bikes, and a routine check of all the nuts and bolts has never done me wrong.


----------



## Cmiller (Mar 15, 2010)

zebrahum said:


> Beaver, Mikey, pedals are an uncommon source of creaking noise. It does happen, but it's much more rare than all these posts are making it out to sound.
> 
> Much more common is a BB or suspension pivot. Seatposts making creaking noises are far more common than pedals making noise in my experience. I think it's worth going over the bike and making sure everything is tight any time something makes noise. I've long ago adopted a noise=bad stance on bikes, and a routine check of all the nuts and bolts has never done me wrong.


Depends on the size of the rider doesn't it? I've had creaky pedals on almost every bike I've ever owned... Mind you they were all cheap platforms.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Cmiller said:


> Depends on the size of the rider doesn't it? I've had creaky pedals on almost every bike I've ever owned... Mind you they were all cheap platforms.


I'd say size of rider is unimportant to amount of creaks or where they come from. Cheap is another story however. Suffice to say that I don't think replacing pedals is a good place to start when you can just tighten up some bolts for free and see if it helped.


----------



## siwilliams (Jul 23, 2009)

BeaverTail said:


> what part of the pedal would make the noise? I once broke the spindle on a pedal and fell, it was such a horrible fall.


My pedal had loosened where it bolts to the crank. I couldn't feel any play by hand or when riding but was able to tighten approx 1/4 of a turn when I checked it. No more creaking.


----------



## son2 (Apr 6, 2010)

i had this cracking sounds with my GT Ruckus weeks before. My friend checked everything, pedals, BB, headset... but eventually the cracking sound still persisted while i was pedalling, not when i was sitting on the bike. the problem is the same like BeaverTail has. 

eventually, my other friend tried to tighten the bolts on the drop outs. After that no more cracking sounds


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

ae111black said:


> Pull out your BB clean it andthe threads inside the BB Shell (frame) and re-lube, re-install and you should be good to go for a few months. Or take to an LBS and they'll do it for yah!


sounds right to me.


----------



## Cmiller (Mar 15, 2010)

b-kul said:


> sounds right to me.


So would you say my bike has the same problem even though it's only 3 weeks old and only seen the trail twice?


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

son2 said:


> i had this cracking sounds with my GT Ruckus weeks before. My friend checked everything, pedals, BB, headset... but eventually the cracking sound still persisted while i was pedalling, not when i was sitting on the bike. the problem is the same like BeaverTail has.
> 
> eventually, my other friend tried to tighten the bolts on the drop outs. After that no more cracking sounds


I have quick release, but il tighten. **** I hope it doesn't screw with my brakes. It took me forever to get my BB7's in proper working order.


----------



## StarXed (Aug 5, 2008)

I have the same problem on my Giant sometimes. I always know where to go to make the noise go away. If my bike starts cracking/creaking under heavy pedaling it always turns out to be my derailleur hanger coming loose. I dont know exactly what the source of the noise is, but when I hear it I will stop...check the hanger...and every single time the thing has backed out almost a quarter inch. I tighten it down and the sound is gone. Even locktite doesn't kep it in...it will just loosen up over time and since its not part of my normal maintenance regimen I will usually miss it until the sound shows up.


----------



## son2 (Apr 6, 2010)

BeaverTail said:


> I have quick release, but il tighten. **** I hope it doesn't screw with my brakes. It took me forever to get my BB7's in proper working order.


i mean, the drop outs to hang brake caliper and rear derailleur


----------



## black_box (Feb 15, 2010)

mhmacw said:


> tighten your crank arms


I'll add to this, I had a creaking noise on my cyclocross bike. The left crank arm attached to the spindle via two pinch bolts (plus an end cap for pre-load). I removed the crank arm, greased the splines of the spindle, and re-installed the crank arm. The trick here is to tighten the pinch bolts evenly, do a 1/4 turn on one bolt, then 1/4 turn on the other one, etc. alternating until they are up to spec. I did this last spring and the noise hasn't come back.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

son2 said:


> i mean, the drop outs to hang brake caliper and rear derailleur


so tighten them?


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

I went riding today after tightening nearly everything. I even took the seatpost out and the noise was still there. So I guess its to the LBS


----------



## ragnar.jensen (Jul 21, 2009)

I had a mysterious creak one time, that took some tome to find the source of. It turned out to be the chain-ring bolts. I took them out, greased them lightly and reassembled. Creak gone


----------



## Disc (Mar 10, 2010)

Had the same problem on my bike when standing up and pedalling,found out the right crank arm was not tight enough,it is annoying when creaks start on your bike and you are not sure of their origin,takes your mind off of enjoying the ride.


----------



## son2 (Apr 6, 2010)

BeaverTail said:


> so tighten them?


yes


----------



## Cmiller (Mar 15, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know... I replaced my stock platforms with Time's and all my creaking/cracking went away.


----------



## johnny dollar (Nov 17, 2009)

I had a similar creak coming from my left pedal under load. Turns out it was loose on the crank arm. I greased the threads and re-tightened and the creak went away.

A few weeks later, the same cheap flat pedal started resisting and turning in a decidedly clunky fashion. Took it apart and the bearings were shot to all hell.

Now I'm riding m540's.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Apr 6, 2010)

Cmiller said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know... I replaced my stock platforms with Time's and all my creaking/cracking went away.


could've been bearings then. i've had pedals with bearings that got stiff and creaky, and would not spin as well, slowly and slightly loosening from the crank arm. tightening the pedals was a short term fix, cleaning the bearings was a longer term fix, and just switching out pedals made it all go away.


----------



## Cmiller (Mar 15, 2010)

bikegeek666 said:


> could've been bearings then. i've had pedals with bearings that got stiff and creaky, and would not spin as well, slowly and slightly loosening from the crank arm. tightening the pedals was a short term fix, cleaning the bearings was a longer term fix, and just switching out pedals made it all go away.


As I said before, I blow cheap pedals out easily. They were only 3 weeks old and had only seen the trail twice... So it couldn't have just been bearings.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Start by tightening the bolts. The ones connecting the chainrings to the spider, and connecting the arm to the BB. Fixed it for me.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

So I got the Bike back from the LBS and they couldn't get rid of the creak. They changed the pedals and check the BB, re-greased it and everything, but the creak wont go away. Two mechanics said the BB and Pedals are fine and not the cause. The chain is also fine and the drive train was just tuned. They also said a frame creak makes a different sound. They really weren't willing to look any further. So what else can it be?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

What bike are we talking about? How about a picture too?


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

zebrahum said:


> What bike are we talking about? How about a picture too?


Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc 2010. http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45803&eid=4340&menuItemId=9253

What do you want a picture of?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

BeaverTail said:


> Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc 2010. http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45803&eid=4340&menuItemId=9253
> 
> What do you want a picture of?


You're telling me that your shop can't spend the time figuring out where the noise on a brand new bike is coming from? F me, that's either lazy or stupid. Well, we need to start running down the possibilities.

Have you tightened the seat binder bolt?
If you hold the brakes and stand on the pedal that makes it go forward, does it make the sound you're hearing?
Have you checked the other bolts? Headset, stem, bars, rotor bolts, caliper bolts...
Are the wheels on tight?
Are the hubs tight? Do you know how to check them?
Do you think it's haunted by the spirit of vampire Wichicaw Indians who ate the flesh of children with no eyes?
Yep, lot of history on that ski run.

Anyway, you really need to give us the most accurate description you can of when this noise occurs. When you're sitting down, standing up, powering up a hill...


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

zebrahum said:


> You're telling me that your shop can't spend the time figuring out where the noise on a brand new bike is coming from? F me, that's either lazy or stupid. Well, we need to start running down the possibilities.
> 
> Have you tightened the seat binder bolt?
> If you hold the brakes and stand on the pedal that makes it go forward, does it make the sound you're hearing?
> ...


Well I bought it last summer, for the first 8 months it was fine (no creak, though lots of other problems) and then suddenly the creak. I have tried it with no seat+steapost and the problem persists. Il have to try the other recommendations you made.

The problem occurs when I apply a lot of force to the pedal in a strenuous position, like going up a hill or using a really high gear. My area is about 95% hills, so its common. The problem can sometimes occur when Im sitting, but its rare. I know that the callipers are on tight as is the chainring and that whole area. The LBS really doesnt care if they solve the problem, they have no incentive to fix my problem so they don't. The problem only showed when I used the bike as I am a bigger guy, but I showed them. The mechanics seemed to know what they were doing, but likely overworked.


----------



## dpstrand (Feb 25, 2010)

I had a creak, turned out to be a pedal bolt. Tightened it up a quarter turn and the creak is gone.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

It could be literally any bolt, moving part, or contacting surface on the bike. Can you tell if the sound is front or back of the bike? May be the headset, may be chainring bolts (if that's not a riveted crank) buy a wrench set if you don't have one and start snugging bolts. 

If you can get it to Boston, I'll take a look at it. Your shop is probably overworked, but it's hardly an excuse for brushing you off so easily. I've had several occasions where I couldn't fix a noise and I returned it to the customer saying something like "I think I fixed it" or "I made it a little better" or "Can you ride it a bit more and tell me what kind of riding makes it creak", but I always make sure they bring it back in a week so we can get back into it. Sometimes it would take 2 or 3 times to really be able to chase down every possible noise maker. 

Either try your shop again, but if they really don't have anything to gain in fixing your noise, then go take it somewhere else. If you say that you had a problem with X bike shop, they'll usually be more helpful in an attempt to win you over to their shop. I know we where when someone brought a bike that a competing shop couldn't fix.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

dpstrand said:


> I had a creak, turned out to be a pedal bolt. Tightened it up a quarter turn and the creak is gone.


Yeah I replaced the pedals, and they weren't the cause.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

zebrahum said:


> It could be literally any bolt, moving part, or contacting surface on the bike. Can you tell if the sound is front or back of the bike? May be the headset, may be chainring bolts (if that's not a riveted crank) buy a wrench set if you don't have one and start snugging bolts.
> 
> If you can get it to Boston, I'll take a look at it. Your shop is probably overworked, but it's hardly an excuse for brushing you off so easily. I've had several occasions where I couldn't fix a noise and I returned it to the customer saying something like "I think I fixed it" or "I made it a little better" or "Can you ride it a bit more and tell me what kind of riding makes it creak", but I always make sure they bring it back in a week so we can get back into it. Sometimes it would take 2 or 3 times to really be able to chase down every possible noise maker.
> 
> Either try your shop again, but if they really don't have anything to gain in fixing your noise, then go take it somewhere else. If you say that you had a problem with X bike shop, they'll usually be more helpful in an attempt to win you over to their shop. I know we where when someone brought a bike that a competing shop couldn't fix.


The sound, sounds as if its coming from the BB or some place in that area. It certainly doesn't sound like its from the wheels. Il try tightening everything.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

BeaverTail said:


> The sound, sounds as if its coming from the BB or some place in that area. It certainly doesn't sound like its from the wheels. Il try tightening everything.


Do you know for sure that they actually pulled the BB, greased it, and reinstalled it? They may have just pulled the cranks and checked if the cups were tight.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

zebrahum said:


> Do you know for sure that they actually pulled the BB, greased it, and reinstalled it? They may have just pulled the cranks and checked if the cups were tight.


I cant really know for sure. They really don't talk technically with customers. Its incredibly hard even to get back and talk to the mechanics, you need to go through a slew of sales people. I asked them and they said they checked everything and regressed it. Said it was a sealed BB. Thats about it.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

BeaverTail said:


> I cant really know for sure. They really don't talk technically with customers. Its incredibly hard even to get back and talk to the mechanics, you need to go through a slew of sales people. I asked them and they said they checked everything and regressed it. Said it was a sealed BB. Thats about it.


Sounds to me that the person who was doing the work was considering a rebuild of the BB, but found it could not be done as it is a sealed BB. What you need done is pulling the BB and regreasing it. It's easy enough if you're willing to buy a couple tools (8mm allen for crank bolts, crank puller (make sure it's for the type of BB you have), and BB tool (and big socket wrench or adjustable wrench if you don't have one), and some grease (Park Polylube is easy to find and works well for everything that has threads).


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

I tightened everything I could, problem still persists. I am pretty sure its the BB. Maybe il try and do it myself.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Isint that what I told you weeks ago? Shoulda listened then


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

ae111black said:


> Isint that what I told you weeks ago? Shoulda listened then


Well you did, but it was really the last step for me. Thank you.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Can you feel some kind of vibration in your feet or anywhere else for that matter, when this creak happens?

Is it more of a "gimme some lube" high pitched creak or a "stop stressing me out" groan?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

hardtailkid said:


> Can you feel some kind of vibration in your feet or anywhere else for that matter, when this creak happens?
> 
> Is it more of a "gimme some lube" high pitched creak or a "stop stressing me out" groan?


That second part sounded sooo rediculously sexual. LMFAO


----------



## OSOK (Jul 11, 2009)

BT, try this...

Stand on the bike leaning against a wall or something, rotate the pedals so they're at the 12/6 oclock position, and then push HARD on the lower pedal, check for sound. Then put the OTHER pedal down low and push hard on that... see if it makes the sound. My bike was doing exactly that, and was the BB a bit loose.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> Can you feel some kind of vibration in your feet or anywhere else for that matter, when this creak happens?
> 
> Is it more of a "gimme some lube" high pitched creak or a "stop stressing me out" groan?


More like a groan.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Yup. Its your BB. Take it to a LBS and have them take off the crank arms and clean/repair the BB. Just get your bike in your car and on your way to work, drop the bike off at the shop. That way you wont lose any time that you could be riding just waiting for it. At least thats what I would do, but Im by no means experienced enogh in this specific area to give an accurate diagnosis. 

Best of luck,
Andy


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> Yup. Its your BB. Take it to a LBS and have them take off the crank arms and clean/repair the BB. Just get your bike in your car and on your way to work, drop the bike off at the shop. That way you wont lose any time that you could be riding just waiting for it. At least thats what I would do, but Im by no means experienced enogh in this specific area to give an accurate diagnosis.
> 
> Best of luck,
> Andy


I did already and they claimed to do this already.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

tighten your top cap in your headset, stem bolts, maybe the rear hub needs greased, tighten the chainrings bolts, saddle rails, seatpost clamp, quick releases, EVERYTHING.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

What parts do I need for my bike? I know I need a crank puller, I guess the park tool CWP-7 is fine as it is universal. I also need a BB Tool, but dont know which type to get. My BB is the "*Shimano BB-ES25, Octalink spline, cartridge bearing, 68mm x 118mm*. I guess I can just stick with Park Tools. Also do I need a new BB, or just take the current one out, grease it and put it back in?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

That puller is fine. And you could run BBT-32 as a BB tool. The big-ass bore will also let you take off ISIS BBs. Or the BBT-22 would work as well and you can put a socket on it if that's better for you. 

I would get a new BB, the current one may work if you grease it and reinstall it, but it's impossible to say. A new BB of the same quality is going to cost you like $20 (BB-ES25 $12.95 on Amazon right now) so I'd just put a new one in. 

Installation note: Use so much grease, you think you're using too much. It doesn't weigh that much, you can't really go wrong.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

zebrahum said:


> That puller is fine. And you could run BBT-32 as a BB tool. The big-ass bore will also let you take off ISIS BBs. Or the BBT-22 would work as well and you can put a socket on it if that's better for you.
> 
> I would get a new BB, the current one may work if you grease it and reinstall it, but it's impossible to say. A new BB of the same quality is going to cost you like $20 (BB-ES25 $12.95 on Amazon right now) so I'd just put a new one in.
> 
> Installation note: Use so much grease, you think you're using too much. It doesn't weigh that much, you can't really go wrong.


are there better BB's? Better performing, better quality?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

BeaverTail said:


> are there better BB's? Better performing, better quality?


Honestly, without a QBP catalog in front of me, I can't answer that with any certainty. Better quality in this case will mean lighter weight.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

I havent had a chance to buy the parts yet, but have still been riding as if its just a BB creak I figured it would be ok. 


Though after todays ride on the trails, which was a bit more rigorous than I usually do, I noticed that the noise got worse. Now upon any pressure the right side creaks when I am standing on a right forward pedal and when im sitting the left now always creaks on a left forward pedal. The left side is much louder than the right.

before I buy the parts or go back to the LBS, does this new symptom change the cause at all, or possibly contribute to a better understanding.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

BeaverTail said:


> I havent had a chance to buy the parts yet, but have still been riding as if its just a BB creak I figured it would be ok.
> 
> Though after todays ride on the trails, which was a bit more rigorous than I usually do, I noticed that the noise got worse. Now upon any pressure the right side creaks when I am standing on a right forward pedal and when im sitting the left now always creaks on a left forward pedal. The left side is much louder than the right.
> 
> before I buy the parts or go back to the LBS, does this new symptom change the cause at all, or possibly contribute to a better understanding.


Don't think so. Most likely still the BB. Possible it's a crack somewhere, but I really doubt it.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

siwilliams said:


> Check your pedals are tight...
> 
> I pi$$ed around with my crank arm for ages thinking that was the course of my problems. Would creak on hard up hills, sometimes disappearing for a while. Seemed to improve after tightening crank bolt (I took to carrying a long arm allan key with me on rides).
> 
> ...


What do you mean by plumping tape , the leak prevention stuff? and how does one apply it and do I still use lube?


----------



## campisi (Dec 20, 2004)

My vote for offending culprit goes to the derailleur hanger. Remove it, clean the frame surface and the hanger surface, put a layer of waterproof grease down and then re-assemble tightly.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

without reading anything in this thread I'm gonna go ahead and throw out my opinion like the giant ass I am....

check your chain ring bolts.....grease them.....the sound will prolly go away...

that or it's actually your handlebars (trust me on this....)

my .02


----------



## wilonpill (Aug 19, 2009)

BeaverTail said:


> It took me forever to get my BB7's in proper working order.


How? They're the easiest brakes to tune.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

wilonpill said:


> How? They're the easiest brakes to tune.


They just wouldn't work as expected until I sanded down the pads and centered the caliper by spinning the wheel while tightening the outboard pad. After that method they work great.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

campisi said:


> My vote for offending culprit goes to the derailleur hanger. Remove it, clean the frame surface and the hanger surface, put a layer of waterproof grease down and then re-assemble tightly.


which one would you say the front or rear?


----------



## OSOK (Jul 11, 2009)

wow... still not fixed this? :-/


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

OSOK said:


> wow... still not fixed this? :-/


I just haven't had time to buy the tools.


----------

